# How can i backup hotmail emails to a Hard drive ?



## garry35

hi everybody this is my first post. i am currently using hotmail as my primary email address, but i have now got loads of valuable emails eg receipts, confirmations etc. these are currently in a seperate folder created in hotmail, but i would like to know if its possible to back them up to my hard drive for archiving and safekeeping. is there a program which can do this or how can i do it manually ?

thanks in advance

Garry.


----------



## TerryNet

Welcome, garry35.

The manual way to save one Hotmail message at a time is to use "Save page as ...". This is an action available in your browser's File menu or in the context (right-click) menu. Maybe somebody will know a better way.


----------



## TerryNet

See DoubleHelix's link in this thread: http://forums.techguy.org/web-email/557738-save-hotmail-messages.html


----------



## johnske

I'm assuming you download the files and receive them with OE here... If there are a large number of emails you want to save it's probably best to create a separate - temporary - 'backup' folder for this purpose and move or copy all the emails you want to save in this folder.

Open OE, click Tools > Options > Maintenance > Store Folder. This gives the location where all your emails are stored as .dbx files.

Go to that location (some folders may be hidden, so if they are... in a folder menu click Tools > Folder Options > View and check 'Show hidden files and folders' and click OK). Find the .dbx folder that you want to save (your 'backup' folder) and copy it to your storage device.

Now, you cannot view emails in the .dbx file per se, you must put it back into the Store Folder and view it with OE. One caution here... when you put it back into the store folder this overwrites any file with the same name...


----------

